

Show HN: Starting with Google Spreadsheet API and OAuth2 - himangshuj
http://tech.gozoomo.com/getting-started-with-google-spreadheet-api-and-oauth2/

======
eddyparkinson
Looks good, lots of details all in one place.

Lots of stack overflow posts one this, but most answers are in snippet form.
Would be good to have a single place to point people to for answers.

Guess you have seen this python version that gives javascript read/write
access: [https://assembly.com/gridspree](https://assembly.com/gridspree)

